# Hydor Koralia Pump-- size and number for lg tanks



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I am thinking about adding one or two hydor koralia to increase flow in middle/bottom of a tank.... to better disperse CO2 and other nutrients. Tank sizes are 90 and 120g, each with 2 returns at the top. I would probably place them along back wall near corner.
I have never seen one in a FW tank and need some advice on the suggested size.

To those who have used HKs, would you like to have larger or smaller models than you currently have? Also, do you suggest two small models in each tank, say two no. 1 (400gph), or one larger no. 3 (850gph)? Are there any quirks about these models to point out?
thanks, Neil


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

I just put a #1 Koralia in my 55G planted tank, it has a Fluval 304 as the filter. If I had to do it over i would have bought the #2 instead. When I 1st got it, I thought it was perfect to too much flow but now I think when my plants grow in a #2 would be better(just getting CO2 setup now). I love it, its a great pump that moves a ton of water w/o blowing things over.

Many people use #2's and Rena XP2-3 filters on 55G tanks. 

Using 2 smaller ones is always better if you have room as you can direct the water better. I would suggest #2's as a minimum for your tanks but I'm not really sure how much water movement you have currently?

Just to give you info, as I never saw it before ordering mine, on the box here is what it suggests for tanks sizes: FW 1st then SW(just for reference)
Nano: 15-25G, 10-15G
#1: 25-45G, 15-25G 
#2: 37-60G, 25-37G
#3: 50-90G, 35-50G
#4: 75-110G, 50-75G

So depending on the footprint of your tanks, the current water movement/flow and if they are highly planted. For single I would get a #3 for the 90G and maybe a #4 for the 110G. For 2 I think 2 #2's on the 110G and maybe a #2 and #1 for the 90G?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I first bought a #1 for my 72 gal and it was much too little. A #3 I got a hold of too much (is this sounding like Goldilocks tasting the porridge? Sorry....), it turned my tank into the interior of a blender with plants almost blowing out of the substrate. in the end a #2 was just right. But for your sizes a couple of #3's might work.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm also thinking of adding some in my 110g tank {60x18x24} right now i have Ehiem 2028 filter at 275gph and a Mag 5 close loop with a AM1000 CO2 Reactor,Turbo Twist 3,Hydro Heater but with a Head Loss at 17ft I'm lucky to get 200gph out of my Mag 5, I'm going to upgrade my pump an so far I'm looking at Gen-X55HP or X40 and with a head loss the X55 =850gph and the X40=690gph. So i am looking at 1 or 2 Hydor Koralia Pumps Model 1- 400gph or 2- 600gph?
I just want to move my CO2 around more in my tank with out blowing my plants over


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

the rating it has can be misleading. i was first thinking about getting a nano and then i saw a #1 in a friends 40G tank and it moves good water, delicately. i decided to go with a #1 in my 45G hex, it has a small footprint being a hex. the suggestions above are good and i would follow what those guys suggest. also, if you have shrimp or small critters in the tank i would suggest putting a media bag over the koralia, saw that in action and it still moves water nicely without making a blended concoction of your small fauna.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

stuckintexas said:


> the rating it has can be misleading. i was first thinking about getting a nano and then i saw a #1 in a friends 40G tank and it moves good water, delicately. i decided to go with a #1 in my 45G hex, it has a small footprint being a hex. the suggestions above are good and i would follow what those guys suggest. also, if you have shrimp or small critters in the tank i would suggest putting a media bag over the koralia, saw that in action and it still moves water nicely without making a blended concoction of your small fauna.


Delicately, you mean it moves water with out the force full blow of other power heads? I have been looking at the just thought they would be to strong for my 29 gallon, I have a fluval 205 and it needs more. Maybe a one would do the trick.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I want the HK nano for my 10g as the HOB isnt doing it and my xp3 would be way to big and it's already dedicated to my 55. anyone ever use the nano?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I used the nano and it had decent flow however it broke a month later.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

Muirner said:


> I want the HK nano for my 10g as the HOB isnt doing it and my xp3 would be way to big and it's already dedicated to my 55. anyone ever use the nano?


im using the 1 and it would be fine in a 10G.


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

chagovatoloco said:


> Delicately, you mean it moves water with out the force full blow of other power heads? I have been looking at the just thought they would be to strong for my 29 gallon, I have a fluval 205 and it needs more. Maybe a one would do the trick.


exactly. it wont uproot your plants or blow them over. for my 29G, I plan on buying a koralia 2 (a #1 would work fine if you arent densely planted). have it on a sidewall blowing along the background wall towards the opposite sidewall. it should help the flow through the deadzone created by the thicket of background plants.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

I just bought the HD-2 for my 70g. Will let you know what I think when I get it placed in the tank and turn up the jets.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Keep us updated...I bought two Koralia -1's for mine only because I got a deal at $20 each at bhg. My nano crapped out on me about 1 month after using it but seen many people have much better success


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

I just bought a nano for my 26 gallon bowfront to replace my penguin powerhead and 2 K1's for my 55 gallon with dual canisters. Can't wait to set them up

Stevie D


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Are most people mounting these on opposite ends of the tank and at the top of the back pane of glass? Or on both ends of the aquarium on the side glass? Any ideal setup?


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

> Keep us updated...


Really glad I did not buy anything smaller than the HK-2, I think the flow would have been inadequate. Really glad I did not buy anything larger, I think the device would have been TOO large. I think my HK-2 is JUST RIGHT. Everything has just the right bounce and movement.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I just bought a hk-1 for my 29 gallon. It is just the right size and it moves a lot of water. I like the way it gently moves it not like other power heads that move less water with more force. I feel this will do a lot for co2 circulation.


----------



## Car (Nov 18, 2008)

What would you suggest for a 75 gal? 2-#2's, 2-#1's or one of each.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Car said:


> What would you suggest for a 75 gal? 2-#2's, 2-#1's or one of each.


I bought a 1 for my 72 gal and found it was not enough. A friend sold me a used 3 and it turned my tank into a blender! I got a 2 and it seemed perfect. I have since added back a 1 in the opposite corner since as plants grew the 2 did not seem enough. So I suggest a 2 and a 1.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Depends on what other filter/pump you have running and how its positioned. 

So either what rich suggested or maybe even the 2x #2's


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

Go with the 2 or 3 for your tanks.


----------



## illumnae (Aug 16, 2007)

sorry to butt in here, I have a 120gal (4x2x2 ft) running on 2x Eheim 2028. I was thinking of adding 2x #1, would that be sufficient? Also, as the tank is 2ft deep, anyone know how long the electrical cables on the hydors are? I'm afraid that if I place the koralias too near the bottom of the tank, the cable won't be able to reach my power adaptor on the floor.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am planning to order one for my 30g and one for my55g from Ken. What #s should I get? Thank you.

Update: Got a nano and a #1 this morning.


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

illumnae said:


> sorry to butt in here, I have a 120gal (4x2x2 ft) running on 2x Eheim 2028. I was thinking of adding 2x #1, would that be sufficient? Also, as the tank is 2ft deep, anyone know how long the electrical cables on the hydors are? I'm afraid that if I place the koralias too near the bottom of the tank, the cable won't be able to reach my power adaptor on the floor.


I have that same exact setup, 120gal 4x2x2 and 2x Eheim 2028s and 2x K-1s. I had to use extension cords, because my powerstrips are inside the stand.

But the flow is prefect, I have one over my Hagen Elite Mini reactor (niko inspired) on the left center back wall and another at the top right wall over the foreground, but YMMV.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just installed mine......nano on my 30g and #1 on my 55g. They do a great job, glad I bought them.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I just put a #2 in my 75. It is not too much. Very gentle even. There's more disturbance from my canister outflow.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm glad I found this thread near the top of the list. I've been contemplating getting a HK1 for my 75 for quite some time and seeing this post has changed it to a HK2. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd would go w/ 2 lower model rather than one higher model for large tank. The flow have to class to create the ideal current.

Using a nano on my 33 long in addition w/ 2028 loc-line heads.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Feb 9, 2010)

Stupid me....I used to have a Koralia #1 from my salt water setup and I sold it....never thought of putting a koralia in my 50 gal FW......


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

20g - HKnano
29g - HK1
75g - HK 2 and 3
120G - HK 4

Like them all....


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a K1 (had a K2 and it was too much) on the left side of my 37g right above my spray bar. Circulates water fantastically and gives me good surface agitation which allows me to run more co2 because there is more o2 in the tank as well. Then when the co2/lights go off it helps of gas the co2. Win Win!


----------

